# December photo contest - voting poll



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

MidasMom








Bella's Mama








Bentley's Mom








BIGDAWG








Catalina








Midasmom








General V








Goldensrbest








esSJay








Lerin








Maggies mom








Megoria








Mileysmom








Nash666








Ninde' Gold








NJgoldengirl








rik








Samchu Mammy


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

That was hard so many great pictures to choose from. Congrats to everyone.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

If you have not voted you still have about 1.5 days to do so from the time of this post........ Poll closes Jan. 1, 2012


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

There are a lot of great pictures....


----------



## MelMcGarry (May 2, 2010)

so many good photos!


----------

